# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  MOJITO 4 ans calici à adopter - Handi'cats (27)

## papillon60000

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* MOJITO
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 5 ans 8 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 250268600133673
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 27 - Eure
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* handicats.adoptions@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Mojito est joli chat roux aux yeux dorés né le 08/05/2017 d'une maman sauvage (stérilisée puis relâchée après sevrage). Il est sociable, adorable, dynamique, joueur, et vous ne pourrez que craquer sur sa bouille d'ange ! Adoptable avec son frère Soho.

Pucé (250268600133673), vacciné, stérilisé, testé FIV/FELV négatif et calicivirus positif, déparasité interne/externe
En famille d'accueil à Balines (27130) mais selon l'endroit, un covoiturage organisé par l'association est possible, partout ou presque, en France
Frais d'adoption demandés

Pour postuler, Samantha handicats.adoptions@gmail.com


*HANDI'CATS
Association de sauvetage, accueil sécurisé et adapté et
placement de chats et chiens handicapés, blessés et/ou malades
Forum : www.handicats.forumgratuit.org


*

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## girafe

Mojito est un chat sympa, il aura juste besoin d'un petit temps pour être à l'aise. Une FA pour les aider lui et son frère à s'acclimater à la vie de famille serait top

----------


## papillon60000

"N'oublions pas Mojito qui a 3 ans, avec son physique atypique  qui est a l'adoption en duo avec son frère Soho (roux aussi mais plus clair), et sans autres chats a la maison car ils sont porteurs du calicivirus (mais asymptomatiques depuis quelques annees), autrement ils sont en pleine forme et attendent au refuge depuis tout petit donc 3 ans ...
CONTACT UNIQUE : handicats.adoptions@gmail.com"

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## doriant

en duo adoption avec le beau Soho !!

----------


## France34

Une gentille famille adoptive pour le beau MOJITO et son frêre SOHO !

----------


## girafe

Mojito est un chouette bonhomme qui une fois bien acclimater se montrera câlin

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## girafe

Nos deux rouquins ont une piste FA en cours 
Ils sont toujours à l'adoption

----------


## papillon60000

Soho et son frère Mojito sont bien arrivés dans leur FA, qui est une de nos adoptante, ils sont à l'adoption ensemble !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## papillon60000

"Incroyables, nos 2 duos de frères se sont tellement trouvés !
Tout le monde devrait adopter des fratries, c'est tellement un bonheur pour tous ...
Ici a gauches les frères rouquins Soho et Mojito a l'adoption ensemble et a droite Joey Starr et Avicii (qui a survécu a de gros problèmes de santé) qui sont déjà adoptés."

----------

